# My First Background Build



## Mitchjamo (Jun 28, 2013)

From this..










To this...










Taaa Daaa



My first crack at doing this. Took me one week start to finish. Don't think they came up too bad.


----------



## OldestMagician (Jun 28, 2013)

Veeeeery nice mate


----------



## Misnomer (Jun 28, 2013)

Excellent.

Very tidy.

When I do it the work area is usually a bombsite


----------



## smileysnake (Jun 28, 2013)

awesome job mate well done im gonna steal your pattern for my next enclosure if thats ok i love it again well done


----------



## 2.3casper (Jun 28, 2013)

That's so cool I makeing some tanks today so pumped but well done looks mad


----------



## jasmine78888 (Jun 29, 2013)

*Nice*



style="width: 89px"
|- 

|- 
| style="height: 20px" | nice post
|-


----------



## sharky (Jun 29, 2013)

Wow! That is super nice! Very impressive, well done!


----------



## BIGBANG (Jul 1, 2013)

Well done mate I have started my first one tonight, not as easy as I thought that's for sure


----------



## Varanoidea (Jul 1, 2013)

Looks great! Should put up how you did it.


----------



## Trimeresurus (Jul 2, 2013)

Impressive. I like that a lot.


----------



## Mitchjamo (Jul 2, 2013)

Thanks everyone. Easy to do, just look up the countless threads on in the DIY section here. Thats all i did...


----------



## BIGBANG (Jul 2, 2013)

what did you use to scrape out the foam in the wall to make the pattern?


----------



## Rogue5861 (Jul 2, 2013)

BIGBANG said:


> what did you use to scrape out the foam in the wall to make the pattern?



Knife, finger and soldering iron all work well on foam.


Rick


----------



## emmalene_bunny (Jul 2, 2013)

Awesome job! Seriously impressive


----------



## Varanoidea (Jul 7, 2013)

What is going in there?


----------



## Mitchjamo (Jul 7, 2013)

Blue tongue up top and albino darwin down the bottom


----------



## wildthings (Jul 7, 2013)

Awesome job, especially first go at it


----------



## clare (Jul 12, 2013)

Does the polystyrene snap under the weight of the animal on the ledges? Could using paper mache over the polystyrene before painting make it stronger so this doesn’t happen?


----------



## Mitchjamo (Jul 12, 2013)

The only ledge that will be large enough to fit my Darwin's whole body on it when full grownwas test with roughly 7kg weight in a bucket and sat on the ledge with no probs. and that was before it was put in the enclosure so it will be even stronger now that the sides are fixed to the enclosure. Not sure if paper mâché would help, but in this case it doesn't seem necessary. I did have similar concerns at first, but 2 layers of polystyrene and real thick render seem to have it covered. ( for 7kg anyway)


----------



## clare (Jul 12, 2013)

aw that's good to know! thanks =]


----------



## Lawra (Jul 12, 2013)

Thank you for posting so many pics  it looks awesome!


----------

